
About the security content of macOS Mojave 10.14.6 Supplemental Update 2 - sivalingam
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT210589
======
olliej
RCE in foundation, I wonder where specifically?

------
ebg13
The URL should be [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT210589](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT210589)

~~~
dang
Ok, changed from [https://support.apple.com/en-
gb/HT209149](https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT209149). Thanks!

